# Bettas I Bought at Frank's



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

So I plan on breeding Bettas, this is the pair that I picked out at Frank's. The male was originally marked at $19 and the female at $28 but because of his 65% off discount, I paid about $20 for the pair. It's a super-delta male and I think he said it's also considered to be "dragonscale". I'm also attaching pictures of my filtration setup, as most betta tanks don't seem to have as much filtration due to the movement of water disturbing the betta. I suggested this to another member of the forums. Putting a specimen container where the outake of the tank is to reduce water flow.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice pair of Bettas and great idea on the filtration setup 
Good luck with your breeding plans


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> Very nice pair of Bettas and great idea on the filtration setup
> Good luck with your breeding plans


Thanks, I was wondering if I could use a stronger filter but then eventually the suction would be too great. I plan on testing out other filters.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

the baffle idea is fantastic!  Good luck with your pair! I always have a 90 gallon if you have any cull females in the future


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> the baffle idea is fantastic!  Good luck with your pair! I always have a 90 gallon if you have any cull females in the future


Rofl, right now I'm just hoping I didn't stress my bettas out too much because I think I acclimated them too fast.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah! I finally see what you mean with the breeder container. Smart idea.

If you have too strong of an intake, add some filter foam to the uptake spout. Greatly reduces the 'force' of the stream.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> Ah! I finally see what you mean with the breeder container. Smart idea.
> 
> If you have too strong of an intake, add some filter foam to the uptake spout. Greatly reduces the 'force' of the stream.


Hmmm, that's interesting. I've been wondering if I could put a little trail of filter floss from inside the filter and push down on it with the filter cartridge and the other end into the tank water. But if this works, then I'm too lazy to try what I just explained.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah, but you wouldn't really want filter floss in the water. it gets tangled up on things.

you have a good set up atm.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

The male is being weird, the lighter parts of his body turn red for about 5 minutes and then back white for another few minutes and then back red again. I know he's stressed because I rushed the acclimation but is this normal?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They turn red?... That's odd, he might be going pale for whatever reason so you are seeing some more pigmentation...

I would just hold tight for now and make sure the temps and the water are nice and clean. 

Did you happen to pick up some IAL?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> They turn red?... That's odd, he might be going pale for whatever reason so you are seeing some more pigmentation...
> 
> I would just hold tight for now and make sure the temps and the water are nice and clean.
> 
> Did you happen to pick up some IAL?


At Menagerie yes, I have 1 in both the 10G and the 5G and I put one in at about 9 last night. I'd like to do a 40% so I'm going to gradually put in about 1% of water every say 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Problem with my filter design:

The female Betta can jump into the specimen container. Although I am unsure whether or not this can kill her, mine stayed in there.

Solution:
Less water, so it is more difficult for her to jump into it.


I also found that my female began to make a bubble-nest so I cup a foam cup in half and put 1 half in each tank. I collected her bubble nest with a spoon and put it inside of the cup. I want to see if she's going to make a bigger bubble nest. The male is not making a bubble nest and is still a bit red, not much change from yesterday and he still likes to hide. There are A FEW bubbles, it doesn't look like he is making a nest though. It may be just from the water. Both of them seem pretty active. I tried putting the female in a vase and that vase into the male's tank. The male came over and flared at her, she didn't seem that interested but when he left she would try to get his attention. I'm guessing she was not interested because he did not make a bubble nest yet. If the female begins to make a bigger bubble nest, I'll scoop some of it out and put it into the male's tank, I've heard that that stimulates bubble-nest making behaviour. 

I've also obtained 7 one gallon jars. I will use 3 as brine shrimp hatcheries and 4 as something to store infusoria and green water with. I currently have 2 containers that I keep outside in the sunlight for green water.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I've never heard of a female making a bubble nest. It's possible that 'she' is a short finned male. I suggest you phone Frank and get his opinion on this.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bae said:


> I've never heard of a female making a bubble nest. It's possible that 'she' is a short finned male. I suggest you phone Frank and get his opinion on this.


This might not be a bubble nest but just bubbles. It's probably just bubbles because she seems a bit stressed in there.
Apparently they do, I've read somewhere that the female's bubble nests have smaller bubbles.
http://www.healthybetta.com/the-bubblenest-a-bettas-masterpiece
http://www.paw-talk.net/forums/f77/do-female-bettas-build-bubble-nests-21811.html
http://www.practical-pet-care.com/archive.php?2004060517520809

I'll leave it unless the nest grows bigger. The dorsal fin of my female also seems too small in proportion to the tail fin to be male. Hopefully she's a she.

EDIT:
I put the betta in a vase which is now inside of the spawning tank. She isn't flaring back so I don't think it's a male, I'll check in a few hours to see if either of them blows a bubble nest. I realized that the male's cup is going directly under the filter so I'll tape that to the side of the tank.


----------



## Colin (Aug 3, 2010)

Is Frank's a pet shop? or a individual?


----------



## Firerox (Apr 26, 2010)

Colin said:


> Is Frank's a pet shop? or a individual?


Frank's Aquarium
Peachtree Centre, Unit C-18
8380 Kennedy Road
Markham, ON L3R 0W4
Tel - (905) 477-1950
Hours
Store Website http://franksaquarium.ca/
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthre...4664#post74664

Your male turning red may be because he's a copper. Copper is a genetic that covers red, so if the betta is stressed I'm guessing the copper gets "hidden" a bit and you can only see the red layer.


----------

